
Ask HN: What was your best passive income in 2019? - digitalnalogika
It&#x27;s that time of year :)<p>Side projects, etc.
======
unlinked_dll
It was a pretty good year for people with money in the S&P 500 index fund(s).
23.5% gains, Jan1 to yesterday.

------
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21389776](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21389776)

